# FMA in my area?



## KenpoTex (May 6, 2005)

I live in Springfield, Mo and am interested in the possiblity of crosstraining in some sort of FMA.  Can anybody direct me to a site with various school/instructor listings.  I already checked the phone book and didn't have any luck.  I'd appreciate any info y'all can give me.


----------



## Cruentus (May 6, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> I live in Springfield, Mo and am interested in the possiblity of crosstraining in some sort of FMA.  Can anybody direct me to a site with various school/instructor listings.  I already checked the phone book and didn't have any luck.  I'd appreciate any info y'all can give me.



JKD/FMA blend in MO here: http://inosanto.com/wrapper.php?file=instructorlist.php

Other then that...I'm not sure. I can't vouch for any of the schools in MO at tht site either...

Paul


----------



## KenpoTex (May 7, 2005)

Thanks.  Those are all too far away to be practical, but thanks anyway.


----------

